# Capturadora de Video en el computador + CATV



## k3b (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola... No tengo mucho que ver con la Electronica (estudio Informatica), pero tengo un problema con una conexion de cable a mi computador..

El asunto es el siguiente, cada vez que conecto(e incluso solo cuando lo rozo con el Case) el cable de TV(Intercable de Venezuela) a la capturadora de video, el regulador enciende la luz de "Tierra Defectuosa"..

El regulador tiene un adaptador de 2 "paticas" pues el enchufe es de 2, y le coloque un cable del adaptador a un clavo enterrado en el piso(para hacer tierra..) Aunque nunca habia tenido problemas de tierra defectuosa...

El problema sale cuando conecto el cable de tv.. Aunque de todas formas enciendo el coomputador y la TV se ve bien, pero el regulador sigue con tierra defectuosa..creo que esto puede traer incovenientes..si alguien puede ayudar seria muy bueno....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Lo que pasa es que la línea de apantallamiento del cable coaxial tiene conectada la fase, eso sucede cuando han alimentado mal algún amplificador de RF de la compañía de TVcable, es decir invierten los cables de alimentación y conectan el neutro en la fase y la fase en el neutro.

Puedes constatarlo con un multimetro, midiendo entre la tierra y el conector del TVcable, la medida debe ser casi cercana a la de la red eléctrica.

Esto no representaría problemas en tu computador si tienes una buena conexión a tierra, pero dado que tu conexión a tierra es defectuosa es mejor corregirla.

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------

